# Help me find the golden recipe lol



## Auntie Ann (Jun 19, 2012)

Hiya everyone. I was wondering if anyone can help out. My local Chinese restaurant does a soup called three delicacy using Prawn, Scallop, Squid, Pak choi, Spring onion and possibly a couple of other ingredients (possibly sea weed), I'm also not sure if some kind of stock is used. I think the restaurant would find me cheeky if I just rang them up and asked them for the recipe lol, so I was wondering if anyone here might know if there are any other secret ingredients to include and also the process on how to make it. I know that when we open it, instantly it's like smelling the sea. Any advice, or help would be really appreciated. Byeeeee.


----------

